
Trim - GrumpyNl
https://www.npmjs.com/package/trim
======
GrumpyNl
Can someone explain why that library has over 1M downloads over the last
month. I'm a old school programmer and i learned how to trim a string starting
from pascal. Now we are here, 20 years later and we need an external lib to
trim a string? Then there is the security risk and the risk of a bug in the
lib, it has happened, a by mistake uploaded lib.

